
Facebook workers get remote work option–but it could come with a pay cut - duxup
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/facebook-workers-get-remote-work-option-but-it-could-come-with-a-pay-cut/
======
pwg
The interesting part here is that this is just a direct "cost savings" to FB.
These workers are already being paid X due to their current location. So from
FB's balance sheet perspective, there is no change to continue to pay them X
if they move to a lower cost of living area. Telling them they will now
receive Y (Y < X) because they move is going to discourage them from moving,
and appears optics wise as FB looking to squeeze their employees as much as
they can.

